# Prestige class for a Lawful Good Cleric/Paladin?



## NewJeffCT (Jun 16, 2009)

Any good prestige classes out there for a human, Lawful Good cleric/paladin type that believes in Duty, Loyalty, Honor...  they normally use Good, Law, Protection and War domains and carry big two-handed swords into combat.

I'm thinking a warrior cleric type that is just as likely to wade into melee as healing her allies, but still more of a cleric than a paladin.

This character would be level 14 overall and I would prefer they have enough spellcasting ability to cast level 5 cleric spells.

Thanks


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jun 16, 2009)

There's a Paladin prestige class in the Exalted book for paladins that gives better smiting and would work well with a 2H weapon user.  It doesn't advance the mount iirc, which this char probably doesn't have anyway.  No potential cleric spell progression in that one, though.

The War Priest from Complete Divine might be what you want, it gets partial cleric casting progression.  I had a dwarven cleric (with the "required" 1 level fighter dip for a dwarf) that made his own armor and weapons and liked to fight on the front lines.  He used the Church Inquisitor from that same book.  No martial progression over straight cleric, but it gets full casting, has easy pre-reqs, and gets a few neat immunities that certainly help in combat (compulsions, charms; ability to save against illusions on first sight w/o interaction...).  Admittedly, he was a demon-hunter, so that was the main reason to take it for him, but I highly reccommend it.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 16, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> There's a Paladin prestige class in the Exalted book for paladins that gives better smiting and would work well with a 2H weapon user.  It doesn't advance the mount iirc, which this char probably doesn't have anyway.  No potential cleric spell progression in that one, though.
> 
> The War Priest from Complete Divine might be what you want, it gets partial cleric casting progression.  I had a dwarven cleric (with the "required" 1 level fighter dip for a dwarf) that made his own armor and weapons and liked to fight on the front lines.  He used the Church Inquisitor from that same book.  No martial progression over straight cleric, but it gets full casting, has easy pre-reqs, and gets a few neat immunities that certainly help in combat (compulsions, charms; ability to save against illusions on first sight w/o interaction...).  Admittedly, he was a demon-hunter, so that was the main reason to take it for him, but I highly reccommend it.




Thanks - War Priest seems like a good option. Also, when I popped open the book, Shining Blade of Heironomous (sp) also seemed a decent choice, too.


----------



## Thanael (Jun 17, 2009)

Tale a look at Spulchrave's Temple Chiefs and Captains for inspiration


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 17, 2009)

Kensai from _CompWar_ makes for pretty beefy combatants.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 17, 2009)

Hospitaler, also in CW, is another warrior cleric type class. It has better spell casting progression and gains some fighter bonus feats.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

You could use the Prestige Paladin variant from Unearthed Arcana, if it appeals (and it you're into 'house rules' and the like, in the first place).

Ftr 1 / Clr 4 / PP 9 would bring with it exactly 9th level Cleric casting, +13 BAB (not too shabby), and all the Paladin abilities you could ever want. A different approach, and probably not anywhere near as powerful as many prestige classes (given that they were intended to be over the top, compared with most core stuff). But still, viable, IMO.

Oh, and I'd forgotten about the Exorcist of the Silver Flame, which, if combined with say, Paladin 2 and Cleric 3, would again net a character 9th level Cleric casting and +13 BAB, but this time with more abilities, some of them pretty neat. Not sure how you feel about using stuff from other settings (assuming you even have the book) but the option's there, anyhow.

Sure, it would appear to be stronger as a pure Cleric / EotSF, but you wanted Cleric / Paladin specifically, so that's what I've been looking for and thinking about.


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

I am simply going to second the Prestige Paladin, you lose a little BAB to gain awesome spellcasting powers.  Not to mention Turning stacks, and some bonuses to your mount, and another thing or two being bumped up.  Best Cleric/Paladin combo I've seen and played, probably my all time favorite character.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 19, 2009)

NemesisDragon said:


> I am simply going to second the Prestige Paladin, you lose a little BAB to gain awesome spellcasting powers.  Not to mention Turning stacks, and some bonuses to your mount, and another thing or two being bumped up.  Best Cleric/Paladin combo I've seen and played, probably my all time favorite character.



Thirded.

That build is much stronger than it looks like, you have a good caster level and you can use many of the Divine Feats since these chars are meant to be turning optimised. 

If you want to be a better caster, only take 5 levels of that class and continue cleric... you'll have 9th level spells at level 20.


----------



## freyar (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been interested in the Triadic Knight from Champions of Valor (FR book); what do people think of it?  I just realized that some of its features duplicate paladin class features, so it might make more sense for a pure cleric to take.


----------



## NemesisDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

The Triadic Knight is not to bad, but to maximize a LG pally/cleric build, nothing compares to the Prestige Paladin.  With Triadic, most of the abilities gained can be mimicked with spells, plus with straight or prestige pally you gain your immunity to fear much faster.  I do have to admit though, the Threefold Smite ability of the Triadic Knight looks fantastic!


----------



## pawsplay (Jun 25, 2009)

Paladin 3/Cleric/Radiant Servant of Pelor is pretty sweet. While a bit behind the curve in the spellcasting department, you have a solid front line warrior with good healing, good anti-undead abilities, and versatile buffing options.


----------

